# sold fur today



## beaver/otter trapper (Feb 5, 2007)

i sold my fur today at a local fur sale and got $48 for 2 foxes $37.50 for two otter $2 for one muskrat $12 for one bobcat and $13 for one coyote it was a rerally ****ty sale i think i will never go there agin i will just go and ship all my furs to canada next year by the way all my furs were green but they still should have sold for more than that


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

Im guessing those fox were greys?


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

wow that sounds a lot like louisiana's prices.


----------



## koondawg (Feb 13, 2007)

I would never sell fur there. I sold 5 skinned bobcats for $70 dollars a piece. 2 unskinned for $68 a peice. The one that were skinned werent stretched, fleshed, or dried. You should send me your bobcats and have me sell them for you 8)


----------

